# Food Prices channel4



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Nice feature on coffee on tonights show


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Yes saw it, raised some good points


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks for pointing this out, will catch up on demand


----------



## Oaky (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi

I looked up the program called, Food Prices, The Shocking Truth

The part of the programme about coffee starts 34 min in. (Series 1, Episode 2)

Some of my thoughts after watching where; surprised that the demand for beans had increased by 450% over the last 15 years.

I was pleased to hear that the Ethiopian Farmers don't use any fertilizer or pesticides, sadly however as the climate changes the risk of plant disease and prices will increases.


----------

